# Good grief I am stupid! when it comes to EO's



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Weighed out all my EO's for the recipe, set them aside and weighed out all my oils so that tonight I can throw everything together and make my soap. WELL let me tell you I learned something new. EO's melt plastic cups and I have a counter full of blue plastic glob and eo. Kitchen smells good tho. :/ What a stupid waste.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Everyone does this once  Vicki


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Everyone does this once  Vicki


Need a smiley for sheepishly raising hand here......BTDT


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I figured this out when measuring into those white plastic dixie cups. Noticed when I stirred it up once there was white goo in the top of my spoon. Not just eo's but some fo's too. Now I use baby food jars.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I bought shot glasses with measurements for this, but now my batches have more FO than a shot glass (they are still good for measuring for other things like lotions and bath bombs...Now I have stainless cups.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

I was so mad at myself the first time I did this, what a waste of expensive oils too.. Yep, I used one of those cheap plastic drinking cups, ate a hole in the bottom and all leaked out, warped the rest of the cup. Mess to clean up too.
Barbara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Tell me abt it. This is the first time I have ordered any fragrances and mostly EO's Was so tickled to get them and then wasted them. some I only bought 4 oz of and used 2oz ea all over the cabinet GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, thanks for the warning.  I am just about to order my first EOs I am glad that I read this!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Vicki told me about this before I even started soaping. I've only ever used glass for measuring EO's and FO's.

Some of those EO's are strong! Hopefully you got your counter cleaned up. 

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well no it isn't cleaned but luckily I have a huge cutting board type plastic thing over there and it went on that not the actural counter. However the whole counter is to be replaced soon anyway so am glad I learned this now and not later.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the warning Sondra. I didn't know that they would do that! Guess I won't use plastic anymore either!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Dragon Blood melted our cups, DD1 grabbed towels, the towels and washer smelled like Dragon Blood for a long time. :rofl After a couple of weeks, the fragrance was just right, thats how we decided Dragons Blood made a good laundry detergent. . Carolyn


----------

